# wheel size



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok, well time to get some wheels for the 240sx :thumbup: since i dont have much money, i gotta get what a poor 16 yr old can afford. dont rag on my but im getting some http://www.aewheel.com/msr/wheels_detail_specs.cfm?id=231. dont know if that link worked or not but oh well. would some 17" wheels fit on a 89' 240sx HB? what about if it was lowered 1.8 inches? would they rub the wheel well? anyone with aftermarket wheels on there 240, can you please post a pic?


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> ok, well time to get some wheels for the 240sx :thumbup: since i dont have much money, i gotta get what a poor 16 yr old can afford. dont rag on my but im getting some http://www.aewheel.com/msr/wheels_detail_specs.cfm?id=231. dont know if that link worked or not but oh well. would some 17" wheels fit on a 89' 240sx HB? what about if it was lowered 1.8 inches? would they rub the wheel well? anyone with aftermarket wheels on there 240, can you please post a pic?


I have 17" wheels on my 240. Mine is lowered and I dont have problems with rubbing unless i am going about 40mph sideways down a dirt road. Then my car leans too much and rubs the tires in the wheelwell. But since you wont be doing that dont worry about it. They should fit as long as you run a low pro tire like a 50 series or less should do the trick.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

decent looking wheels what is the price on them??


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

those look ALOT like Motegi MR7's but those are american eagles(heh heh i can read the top of the page ).... atleast they're not APC. and atleast you can afford wheels i prefer the motegi's though...


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

a place near my house had them on sale for 179.99 each


----------



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> a place near my house had them on sale for 179.99 each


check wheelmax.com for some inexpensive tire /wheel packages


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> ok, well time to get some wheels for the 240sx :thumbup: since i dont have much money, i gotta get what a poor 16 yr old can afford.


Whats wrong with those the look nice


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well, some people would be like, oh they are not ______. blah blah blah. u know what i mean.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea those do look like the motegi MR7's. and the MR7's cost a lot cheaper i think 400 for all 4?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea those do look like the motegi MR7's. and the MR7's cost a lot cheaper i think 400 for all 4?


you can generally find 16's for around 600bucks with tires. 17's are like 700 to 750 from what i've seen. but for 179 each, i'd go with a set of 5Zigen Typhoons. they're cheaper too.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright, first of all, thats what i want and am goin to get. u like the typhoons then get them. we all like something different.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it's not so much that i dont like those wheels, it's that i dont trust the name brand. and yes, i an a picky mo'fo.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

lmao. i love these forums


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey if theyre saying the motegi's look exactly the same and are like a hundred dollars cheaper, why are you gonna waste the money on those wheels 

and what happened to your motor swap plan?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well, 240 might be going bye bye, i have to many problems. timing chain went last weekend, one day fix. so i might just sell it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> well, 240 might be going bye bye, i have to many problems. timing chain went last weekend, one day fix. so i might just sell it.


time for an engine swap! Jarco has 3 CA18DET clips on the way. they are in the states, and will be to them around mid-march. and no, that's not where i'm getting mine. Night7 also has 2 CA clips last time i talked to him. no, that's not where i got mine either.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> well, 240 might be going bye bye, i have to many problems. timing chain went last weekend, one day fix. so i might just sell it.


how much do you want for just the body w/o engine? Pics? pm me


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

jarco? never heard of them...whats their site? i tried jarco.com and its something about propane selling lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ah nevermind...i think i found it. jarcoinc.com right?.... i havent looked around a whole lot but 2 thousand for a ca is a little higher than most places i think


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

im in TN and ur in LA. i dont know if im going to keep it or not, it all depends. i got a bad spark plug too, time for an engine swap.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> ah nevermind...i think i found it. jarcoinc.com right?.... i havent looked around a whole lot but 2 thousand for a ca is a little higher than most places i think


better get used to it. that's the going prices for a clip these days. popularity has shot up and the price went with it. i'm getting a hell of a deal with mine so i jumped all over it. the cheapest you can get a CA these days for is around 14-1500 for a motorset. talk to Boost_boy on that one.


----------

